# Idiots With Cameras



## rake60 (Mar 5, 2010)

This is why you should never allow cameras in your shop when you are doing
fine assembly work. Someone yells "HEY" and you look up to see what's going on.







It's not bad enough to just have a flash magnified in your eyes. After looking at
the picture he asked if I was related to Little Shrunken.






I see no resemblance what so ever.
Rof} 

*No more cameras in the shop unless I'm holding them!*

Rick


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 5, 2010)

I can see the resemblance....


----------



## GOOFY063 (Mar 5, 2010)

me to :big:


----------



## cobra428 (Mar 5, 2010)

Rof} Rof} Rof}

Tony


----------



## BigBore (Mar 5, 2010)

That kinda blows the theory of "wide eyed innocence" now, doesn't it?

Ed


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 5, 2010)

*snicker* ..... *snort* ..... chortle.......... Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof}


BC1
Jim


----------



## Maryak (Mar 5, 2010)

Now I know why they say

*A picture's worth a thousand words.* :big: :big:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 5, 2010)

I love it and definitely see the resemblance!!! Great post Rick

Bill


----------



## ksouers (Mar 5, 2010)

There's no way you could stage that picture!
Just too perfect!


----------



## rake60 (Mar 5, 2010)

I can tell you that those eyes haven't been that clear since I first saw that picture.
I can't get anything done here without laughing about it! 

Little Shrunken and I certainly do have some things in common other than our looks.
*Attitude and luck* would be two of those things.

Please Note.
This video is not vulgar or off the wall obscene.
*However, it is inappropriate for little ears. *

I'd rate it *PG16*
If you even think it might offed you please don't play it.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hgGj8kbuRk[/ame]

I do think that fits me. 

Rick


----------



## Cedge (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey Rick
he be yo daddy?....(grin)

Steve


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh Man! that is too funny! :big: :big: thanks Rick.

BC1
Jim


----------



## mklotz (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice picture Rick but who's the guy with the head visor?


----------



## GWRdriver (Mar 5, 2010)

The way I solved the problem is . . . no one is allowed in my shop while I'm working, camera or otherwise. It's a great distraction, but this has made me appreciate my first mentor all the more. He let me hang out in his shop for a very long time and I realize what a distraction I must have been.


----------



## rake60 (Mar 5, 2010)

I totally understand the confusion Marv!

I'm not holding a martini in that picture and my tuxedo was still
at the cleaners. 

Rick


----------



## Diy89 (Mar 5, 2010)

;D
Thanks for bringing a smile to a day that wasnt so great!
I'd see if the state would let you use that for your license.


----------



## arnoldb (Mar 5, 2010)

Rof} Rof} *Great* one Rick Rof} Rof}

Now you got me laughing out loud, and the parrot heard, and it's started laughing, and it goes on in a circle :big: :big:

Arnold


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 5, 2010)

You look fine without the glasses Rick. Just fine.


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 5, 2010)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> You look fine without the glasses Rick. Just fine.




No, really. *snicker* *snort* bwahhahahahaha Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof}

BC1
Jim


----------

